# Scarborough (Brisbane)Thursday Morning 09 Aug 07



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I expect to engage on the my first fishing trip on the new prowler. Lou and Lee are also coming, and we expect to be in the beach front car park, near the small playground, at about 0520, for a leisurely start about sunrise. Hope that some of the snapper are left for us.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Andybear
I'm going out, but I need to drop the kids off at school first.  , so I'll probably be paddling out as your paddling in. Leave some for me wont you.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

watching this thread to see the results. could be a snapper fest this weekend.


----------

